# Anyone Hunted Cutler Reservoir?



## brtwf (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Has anyone hunted the Cutler Reservoir this year? 

I have a friend who said we could hunt his property immediately west of the reservoir, but it is a long drive for me and I am wondering if anyone might be able to let me know if it is likely to be worth the drive. 

Also, any updates on the public hunting on the reservoir since opening day? 

Thanks for any information!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I haven't hunted there, but I would say go for it! Private property that is butted right up against the lake sounds pretty attractive to me.


----------



## maramarama (Oct 5, 2009)

Cutler gets a lot of pressure it can be hit or miss. I think it would be better if Cache Valley had a rest area some were. Good luck if you try it. We had a great youth hunt at Cuttler.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

I hit up Culter Monday afternoon and saw nothing. then we went out yuesday morning before sun-up, and only had three birds come into the decoys, and saw a total of 6. not too much going on rihjt now


----------



## brtwf (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

its just plain and simple...

cutler needs a good large rest area to hold birds. when the sewer ponds go away, which will happen some day. that place is going to be in worse shape then it already is...


----------

